# Replacement Shower Door Sweep



## sliver (Apr 7, 2007)

A customer needs a replacement sweep on their shower door and I do not know how the original was installed. There are no fasteners. I showed the photo to the owner of the local glass shop/shower surround shop, which recently celebrated there 100 year anniversary, and he had never seen this type. We discussed carefully removing the curb, replace the sweep and possibly using screws/double-stick tape to connect it back onto the door. This would have to be done very carefully in order to not break the glass with the screws.
I would like to help out this couple but do not want to pay for a door replacement if this the glass breaks.
I tried to upload a photo but it stated "Invalid" I then tried to copy & Paste but the photo was lost from my files.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

sliver said:


> A customer needs a replacement sweep on their shower door and I do not know how the original was installed. There are no fasteners. I showed the photo to the owner of the local glass shop/shower surround shop, which recently celebrated there 100 year anniversary, and he had never seen this type. We discussed carefully removing the curb, replace the sweep and possibly using screws/double-stick tape to connect it back onto the door. This would have to be done very carefully in order to not break the glass with the screws.
> I would like to help out this couple but do not want to pay for a door replacement if this the glass breaks.
> I tried to upload a photo but it stated "Invalid" I then tried to copy & Paste but the photo was lost from my files.


Pictures worth a thousand words :thumbsup:


----------



## sliver (Apr 7, 2007)

I totally agree! Not sure why I could not pull the photo from iPhoto but I was able to move the photo to my documents and pull it from there.


----------



## UkChippy (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen similar screens, I would remove the chrome trim on the side of the door (normally held on with 2 screws) and the sweep is slide into a v groove.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats a pretty standard sweep. Go to another glass shop. It looks like it may be held on by double sided tape. They always send tape and screws with my doors if they aren't already mounted. I suppose someone may use the tape, I always use the screws. Just be careful.


----------

